# Who's all goin?....... IT's ALMOST TIME!!!!!!!!!!!!



## muzzlehutn (Oct 26, 2007)

Cant wait *()* Deer tag and elk tag hopefully in a couple months and a couple of well placed shots....Filled Deer and Elk tags.

Has everyone been out and shot thee ol'smokepole?
Got their possible bag filled?
Tag in pocket?

Gas in truck. _/O 

I can almost smell the smoke. -()/-


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: Who's all goin?....... Its Almost time...kinda*

i will not be able to make the muzz deer this, I have a LE elk tag and it is for the same time period. and the area I was told has an average of 200 - 300 yard shots I will not take that chance with a muzz.
On the other hand I can always take it out on the general rifle tag, and I can use it on the cow tag I have also. i would like to use my new muzz on something this year. better Idea I will use the muzz on one of the hunts.


----------



## Steveb (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: Who's all goin?....... ITs Almost time...kinda*

It's getting close. I'll be going to the Blue Mountains near Blanding. My nephew is even more excited, it's his first time out with a license.


----------



## nochawk (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: Who's all goin?....... ITs Almost time...kinda*

I will be out chasing elk in the NE area. first time out with a muzzleloader in about 20 years. time to get back into it.


----------



## lone hunter (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: Who's all goin?....... ITs Almost time...kinda*

The only downside to having a DH permit is knowing how much to prepare for the ML. I am going archery hunting, with my wife. We are concentrating on elk, but if a good one happens to give me a chance I'll use my tag. I really want go on the ML, did not make it last year (daughter got ill). In fact I have a new TC Triumph that I bought last year and did not get to use it. However, I likely will not fill my tag on the archery season, so I am getting ready and pumped. I Picked up some Blackhorn209 to try.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: Who's all goin?....... ITs Almost time...kinda*

Southern Tag!!!!! Cant wait. Maybe I'll post some pics from last year! It was the best big game hunt I had been on.


----------



## FC2Tuber (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: Who's all goin?....... ITs Almost time...kinda*

I can't wait either. I'll be hunting Northern General Muzzy and Any Bull Muzzy....

I haven't had a chance to get out and shoot yet, but probably will this Saturday...


----------



## muzzlehutn (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: Who's all goin?....... ITs Almost time...kinda*

It looks like we got the woods to are selfs :lol: or not to many excited MUZZLELOADER HUNTERS out there *()*


----------



## plottrunner (Apr 3, 2008)

*Re: Who's all goin?....... ITs Almost time...kinda*

Southern Region Muzzleloader for me.......... Didnt draw this year so I'm using a land owner tag...... sept 24th cant get here soon enough............


----------



## ramrod (Apr 15, 2008)

*Re: Who's all goin?....... ITs Almost time...kinda*

I'll be in the north east unit with my muzzy for deer. and I am going to try the elk rifle this year in the same area.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: Who's all goin?....... ITs Almost time...kinda*

I'm always pumped up for the muzz hunt. This year I have a cow elk tag as well as a muzz deer I will be trying to fill. Ain't never shot a elk, so it should be exciting. I know where a small herd calls home and believe me I'll be in amongst them. If a buck pops up, I'll take him home too.


----------



## trade rifle (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Who's all goin?....... ITs Almost time...kinda*

ill be doing northern deer with my dad and an any bull tag. we will have some fun and hopefully we might get somthing.


----------



## RobK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Who's all goin?....... ITs Almost time...kinda*

Both deer and spike Elk in the Cache area .


----------



## muzzlehutn (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: Who's all goin?....... ITs Almost time...kinda*

30 Day's from sunday..... :roll: -()/- -()/- *OOO*


----------



## MarkM (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Who's all goin?....... ITs Almost time...kinda*

I was not even planning on going on the ML hunt with my DH tag (southern) but after getting sick on the Archery opener and having to cut my trip short it looks like I am going to go on the ML hunt after all. I am actually getting excited about it, it has been a few years since I went out on the ML hunt and it should be fun. I am breaking the gun out this weekend.

Mark


----------



## muzzlehutn (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: Who's all goin?....... ITs Almost Time!!!!*

I seen a little buck out of the Fuzzy stuff, still little patches of long red hair........ 
Think ebay Has a Timemachine :shock:


----------



## High Country (Apr 27, 2008)

*Re: Who's all goin?....... ITs Almost Time!!!!*

Well, now that my Utah tag is filled I can concentrate on the Nevada Muzzleloader Hunt.

SEPT 10 - 2 weeks away and already seeing some big bucks on the Ruby Mountains.

The only thing in my way now is a cruise scheduled for Sept 12-15th. Atleast I will get 2 days in before I leave and then another 15 days when I get back.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: Who's all goin?....... ITs Almost Time!!!!*

I'll be headed on the Muzz. if I can't get one with an arrow first.


----------



## Rabbit_slayer16 (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Who's all goin?....... ITs Almost Time!!!!*

first time in 10 years i wont be out chasing em.. only five of the year with a license.. forgot about it :roll: so its Georgia for me at my uncles place. Hope you all have a great hunt!


----------



## dunn_gary (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: Who's all goin?....... ITs Almost Time!!!!*

I have the Northern ML tag and will be on the Cache as well. I'm still recouperating from hip replacement surgery, so I don't think I'll be able to do the walking I usually do, be it's still a month away, so well see. My son is going with, although he doesn't have a tag, but is looking out for the "old man!" We drove up High Creek above Richmond/Cove the other day. If anyone knows much about that area, shoot me a pm. We will try looking up Smithfield canyon, and may check out Rock Creek /Curtis Creek (ridge) areas as well. We are looking at a 2-3 days camping.


----------



## muzzlehutn (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: Who's all goin?....... ITs Almost Time!!!!*

Down to day's *()* 4 Tuesday's then the big WENESDAY! :twisted:


----------



## clean pass through (Nov 26, 2007)

*Re: Who's all goin?....... ITs Almost Time!!!!*

I'll be headed out also. I have put eyes on a few toads during the archery and hope to get one on the muzzy. Actually I don't because I still want to hunt next year. But if a big one happens to walk out who knows I might pull the trigger. Thanks to the twig deflecting my arrow during the archery hunt I can still hunt another day. :mrgreen: I never thought I would be OK with realeasing an arrow without bringing a deer home.


----------



## muzzlehutn (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: Who's all goin?....... ITs Almost Time!!!!*

I think I smell SEPTEMBER!!! -()/-


----------



## muzzlehutn (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: Who's all goin?....... ITs Almost Time!!!!*

Only three Tuesdays left !!! *(())*


----------



## FC2Tuber (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: Who's all goin?....... ITs Almost Time!!!!*

3 weeks from today!!!


----------



## muzzlehutn (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: Who's all goin?....... ITs Almost Time!!!!*

18 days !!!


----------



## missduckhunter (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: Who's all goin?....... ITs Almost Time!!!!*

This will be my first year muzzleload deer hunting and I am so excited. I have been scouting and hiking to get in shape and getting my eyes adjusted to movement of anything up there.
I have jumped so many deer without my gun so I hope my luck stays with me when I am officially hunting. 
I drew out for a cow rifle but will try and get her on the muzzleload hunt cause December is not near as warm. I know, they are easier to find in the snow but it is 10 times harder walking, dragging, hiking.....and anything else.


----------



## muzzlehutn (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: Who's all goin?....... ITs Almost Time!!!!*

COOL! good luck on your hunt... it's getting close two weeks to go :!:


----------



## muzzlehutn (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: Who's all goin?....... ITs Almost Time!!!!*

2 weeks :!: :!:


----------



## muzzlehutn (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: Who's all goin?....... ITs Almost Time!!!!*

12 days left  Hope all of you are getting your ol'Smokepole ready and keep'n your powder dry...


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: Who's all goin?....... ITs Almost Time!!!!*

I got my Camp-Chef stove today from the roughin it snap shot! Cant wait to break it in up in the Beaver Mountains in less than two weeks!!!! I LOVE deer camp!!!!!


----------



## muzzlehutn (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: Who's all goin?....... ITs Almost Time!!!!*

9 DAYS!! _O\ *(())*


----------



## FC2Tuber (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: Who's all goin?....... ITs Almost Time!!!!*

Come on clock! Move!!! :lol:


----------



## muzzlehutn (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: Who's all goin?....... ITs Almost Time!!!!*

:lol: FASTER! COME ON!!..........THAT'S IT NO BATTERIES FOR YOU!!


----------



## Tylert (Aug 6, 2008)

*Re: Who's all goin?....... ITs Almost Time!!!!*

Count me in.Old traditional style 54 cal.Take em down!


----------



## muzzlehutn (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: Who's all goin?....... ITs Almost Time!!!!*

ALREADY FOR A LONG WEEK!! -O,- O|* *\-\* :mrgreen:

Garfield wont be the only one who HATES MONDAYS!! just one more monday then I get to sit in camp for a day and wait for MUZZLELOADER OPENER!!!!!!!! *()*


----------



## MarkM (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Who's all goin?....... ITs Almost Time!!!!*

It's getting closer!!! I went up the last day of the archey hunt last Friday and saw a nice three point that had turned gray, and had lost his velvet. He was standing in some scrub oak that was starting to turn colors. I didn;t get close enough for a shot with my bow but on the ML hunt he would have been toast. I am now very excited to get back down south for the ML hunt next week.

Mark


----------



## muzzlehutn (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: Who's all goin?....... ITs Almost Time!!!!*

7 DAYS TO GO!!!! *()* *()* *()* *()* *()* *()* *()* *()* *()* *()* *()* *()* *()* *()* *()* *()* *()* *()* *()* *()* *()* *()* *()* *()* *()* *()* *()* *()* *()* *()* *()* *()* *()* *()* *()* *()* *()* *()* *()* *()* *()* *()* *()* *()* *()* *()* *()* *()* *()* *()* *()* *()* *()* *()* *()* *()* *()* *()* *()* *()*


----------



## lone hunter (Jan 23, 2008)

I hope by next week at this time I am in camp scratching my a$$!


----------



## muzzlehutn (Oct 26, 2007)

BY THIS TIME NEXT WEEK I"LL BE IN A HOLE LOT BETTER PLACE THAN I AM NOW!!!!! 6 days 
*()* *()* *()* *()* *()* *()* *()* *()* *()* *()* *()* *()* *()* *()* *()* *()* *()* *()* *()* *()* *()* *()* *()* *()* *()* *()* *()* *()* *()* *()* *()* *()*


----------



## muzzlehutn (Oct 26, 2007)

Just think I'll be lookn like this guy  _O\  NEXT WEDNESDAY!! dang I already do  :shock:


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

I WILL BE GOING AND I CAN't wait it's going to be awesome


----------



## muzzlehutn (Oct 26, 2007)

IM READY *()* COME ON WEDNESDAY!!!


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Just got my tag today and will hope to shoot tomorrow.


----------



## dank80 (Oct 31, 2007)

I'm going. First timer too. Really looking forward to it.


----------



## Andymansavage (Sep 19, 2008)

I am headed out wednesday to pack in a few miles for the week. If this guy hasn't changed his habits in the last few weeks he might be in trouble.









Andy


----------



## TmjUtah (Sep 20, 2008)

Howdy -

I am new on the forum and look forward to participating. My black powder weapons are a CVA .50 Hawken mountain rifle and... a cannon. Someday down the road I'd like to build a second rifle with a full length barrel and set triggers . I killed a two point with the Hawken above the Seven Peaks golf course back in '93. Had a clean chance and a miss behind Sundance a few years back and would dearly like to put some venison in the freezer this week.

Favorite hunting load for the Hawken is 80 gr ff GOEX under patched ball, or 90gr under a 315 gr Buffalo bullet. She patterned about four inches with ball at fifty yards (kneeling) yesterday. which is the fist time she's been out of the safe in over a year. Those groups count the "clean" shot; throw that first one out and things tighten up a bit. I brush after every third ball. She's a short little thing, but I do lover her. I just finished up an "experimental" pouch and am ready to go.

I got laid off a month ago and as a result have let the REAL reason we work sneak up on me... the hunt. I have a northern area general muzzle loader and an any bull elk tag for the rifle.

See you out on the trail!


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

First off, Welcome to the forum TmjUtah!
You might run into me and my gang this coming week. Most of us usually wear our leathers when we muzz hunt...tradition you know. It is getting harder and harder to sneek up on the critters tho, mostly cuz the skins smell pretty bad. We do have a great time. Like was said on another thread, there isn't anything better than the laughter, sharing and careing of a group of people with a common interest, in this case muzz hunting.
My youngest son has one of those CVA Mountain rifles, but he hasn't taken up hunting with it yet. He will someday, but right now his life is centered around making ends meet and establishing a career.
My older and only other son gets right into the action and has done for many, many years. It's fun to see the antics he dishes out and the ones that backfire on him. All part of being a friend and a parent at the same time.
Hope to see you in the woods! Good luck with your hunt and as I always tell my guys when they are departing camp...."Don't aim at the antlers"!!!!


----------



## big_bucker (Jul 17, 2008)

southern utah here i come.. hopefully ill be able to get a shot at one bigger then mine last year. but unfortionatly i dont get to leave till thursdy after work


----------



## FC2Tuber (Oct 26, 2007)

big_bucker said:


> southern utah here i come.. hopefully ill be able to get a shot at one bigger then mine last year. but unfortionatly i dont get to leave till thursdy after work


Nice buck. I'd be very happy with that!


----------



## muzzlehutn (Oct 26, 2007)

ONE MORE DAY!!!! BUT I GET TO SPEND IT IN CAMP _O\ *()* This is THE BEST TIME OF YEAR!!!!! ALL SORTS OF DEER WITH RED NOSE'S HOW CAN YA BEAT IT!!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Heading out in the AM. My wife has a LE muzzy tag for the Wasatch! Can't sleep I am so excited! Good luck to all of you!

Chad


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm heading out as well. I don't know what I am more excited about....going hunting or just getting away from the cell phone and laptop for a week. As long as I get to take a nap under a quakie on the hillside, I will consider it a week well spent. Good luck to all and be safe. I'll report when I return.

NHS


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

I'm outa here! Good luck to everyone! Post the pics even if they are small "trophies"! Keep the livers and don't shoot at the antlers!


----------



## muzzlehutn (Oct 26, 2007)

WELL IM OFF!!! (like a herd of turtles) good luck, have fun, shoot stright, keep powder dry _O\ *()*


----------



## FC2Tuber (Oct 26, 2007)

Good luck everyone! Can't wait to read the stories!


----------



## muzzlehutn (Oct 26, 2007)

WHO'S READY TO WACK A WAPITI COME ON THE 30th!!! -8/-


----------



## cootshooter2 (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm excited to go! Hope everyone is successful! good luck!


----------

